
Thoughts on H1B - hemantv
http://blog.fameoflight.com/h1b-visa
======
hwstar
American employers like H-1B because of employment-at-will. The author
mentions that companies will open remote offices in other countries if the
H-1B program is severely curtailed.

Most other countries in the world do not have employment-at-will laws.
Instead, they use the "just cause" method which increases the burden on the
employer to fire for non-performance.

Labour flexibility is a big component of company profitability. Employment at
will coupled with the threat of dismissal and forced return of the employee to
their home country is powerful, even though it is morally wrong.

If anything we need to get rid of employment-at-will in America and replace it
with "just cause" like the rest of the world.

